# Mi tv vs Oneplus tv vs Kodak tv



## abhigeek (Aug 1, 2020)

I am looking for a smart tv with Android OS
I thinking about between these 3 TVs , help decide one in terms of good picture quality

Mi TV 4A PRO 108 cm (43 Inches) Full HD Android LED TV (Black) 

Oneplus TV 43Y1

Kodak 108cm (43 inches) 4K Ultra HD Smart IPS LED TV 43UHDXSMART


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 1, 2020)

Thomson 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India

This is another option but the Kodak one seems good as well. Hope you are in a city which has a service centre for such small brands. If Vu 4K 43" comes back in stock at 26k, get that. That used to be the go-to recommendation for the price.

Since you have the budget, get 4K IMO. It will get mainstream soon, so your TV will be ready for it.


----------



## abhigeek (Aug 8, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Thomson 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India
> 
> This is another option but the Kodak one seems good as well. Hope you are in a city which has a service centre for such small brands. If Vu 4K 43" comes back in stock at 26k, get that. That used to be the go-to recommendation for the price.
> 
> Since you have the budget, get 4K IMO. It will get mainstream soon, so your TV will be ready for it.


Thank you for a recommendation.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 19, 2020)

Bump. Can someone please suggest a 43inch with budget 25k


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 19, 2020)

*www.flipkart.com/hisense-a71f-108c...n=homepage&ssid=oeh6dqgyio0000001600529617452

Grab this if you see this in stock or Vu 43" 4K.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 20, 2020)

Is hisense and indian or a foreign brand?Are their televisions reliable?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 20, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Is hisense and indian or a foreign brand?Are their televisions reliable?


Chinese. Vu uses their stuff.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 29, 2020)

Why VU Premium TVs suddenly become out of stock in flipkart from a month or so. I remember 55" 4K HDR android TV form VU was 32k on flipkart when it was launched like 8 months ago.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2020)

Don't buy Mi TV not worth

buy Vu TV instead


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> Why VU Premium TVs suddenly become out of stock in flipkart from a month or so. I remember 55" 4K HDR android TV form VU was 32k on flipkart when it was launched like 8 months ago.


Yes they are OOS. Will have to call their customer care for stock arrival details.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 29, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Don't buy Mi TV not worth


Why ? I love mine. Has really good picture quality. Smart features also work great.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 29, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> Why ? I love mine. Has really good picture quality. Smart features also work great.


Which model do you have? All models I have seen of MI TV are pathetic. Poor colours, contrast, blacks look grey. Skin ton looks like zombie.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> Why VU Premium TVs suddenly become out of stock in flipkart from a month or so. I remember 55" 4K HDR android TV form VU was 32k on flipkart when it was launched like 8 months ago.


High demand & low supplies. Maybe HiSense's entry into India is creating supply issues for Vu who used to buy a lot of stuff from them. Vu 4K TVs have been OOS for months now, esp 43" model at 25k.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> Why ? I love mine. Has really good picture quality. Smart features also work great.


See, if you never looked at something better, you will not see the difference at all, but Mi TVs generally have the dimmest display in the price segment. Once upon a time they sold 220 nit panels, not sure how better it is now, but they spoiled their reputation among tech-savvy people who are not recommending it.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> High demand & low supplies. Maybe HiSense's entry into India is creating supply issues for Vu who used to buy a lot of stuff from them. Vu 4K TVs have been OOS for months now, esp 43" model at 25k.


HiSense 4K HDR 55" is out of stock in my region, priced 38k (6k more than VU 55") and with just one year warranty. I heard they launched with 5 years warranty initially. I can't trust HiSense, it's very new brand here in India.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> See, if you never looked at something better, you will not see the difference at all, but Mi TVs generally have the dimmest display in the price segment. Once upon a time they sold 220 nit panels, not sure how better it is now, but they spoiled their reputation among tech-savvy people who are not recommending it.


Yeah usually MI TV users are not at all tech savy. They are happy to get a cheap TV for the price they pay for. Also MI has become trusted brand for masses so they are selling such TVs for this price range.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> See, if you never looked at something better, you will not see the difference at all, but Mi TVs generally have the dimmest display in the price segment.


Current TV are not dim at all! Have even got a "you keep your TV too bright" comment. I have looked at other tv, a couple of sony models. This TV has also received several "great picture quality" comments. The only possibility is that the "adaptive brightness" feature. It does make things a bit dim, especially in dark scenes when the room is well lit.. but that can always be turned off.
Its smart features work very well. on par with mi-box (minus the 2.4G wifi). But good enough that I stopped using it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> HiSense 4K HDR 55" is out of stock in my region, priced 38k (6k more than VU 55") and with just one year warranty. I heard they launched with 5 years warranty initially. I can't trust HiSense, it's very new brand here in India.


HiSense is a big brand globally in terms of sales, last year they were 4th:
TV manufacturers: LCD TV market share worldwide 2018 | Statista

After sales might be an issue initially but I doubt their TVs will have very high failure rates like totally new brands. I don't know why TCL doesn't have well priced TVs in India, they are the go to budget option in the US & their TVs are good as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> Current TV are not dim at all! Have even got a "you keep your TV too bright" comment. I have looked at other tv, a couple of sony models. This TV has also received several "great picture quality" comments. The only possibility is that the "adaptive brightness" feature. It does make things a bit dim, especially in dark scenes when the room is well lit.. but that can always be turned off.
> Its smart features work very well. on par with mi-box (minus the 2.4G wifi). But good enough that I stopped using it.


Most people with 300-400nit TVs surely don't run it at max brightness all the times, but considering HDR, you do need a high peak brightness for a good experience. Others just are better than Mi.

I personally use my 250 nit monitor at 70% brightness setting during day & 0% at night (not sure how much 0% is in terms of nits).


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 29, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> Yeah usually MI TV users are not at all tech savy. They are happy to get a cheap TV for the price they pay for. Also MI has become trusted brand for masses so they are selling such TVs for this price range.



IMO, Mi is good for Budget Phones, When it comes to TV's, Only fenbois(Pronounce it that way) Or those who think Mi is best, Buy it.

Now Mi is launching 4K and 8k panels worth 100K and 500k respectively, If one has that high budget, Other good and reliable brands like LG and sony should be considered. But due to paid reviews, and yes Fenbois, They will be bought.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 29, 2020)

@omega44-xt Dude don't go alone with specs, they can be very misleading or downright wrong. I am guessing you haven't actually seen a MI TV outside showroom ?


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> HiSense is a big brand globally in terms of sales, last year they were 4th:
> TV manufacturers: LCD TV market share worldwide 2018 | Statista
> 
> After sales might be an issue initially but I doubt their TVs will have very high failure rates like totally new brands. I don't know why TCL doesn't have well priced TVs in India, they are the go to budget option in the US & their TVs are good as well.


It's not fair to compare HiSense global with India as both sell totally different models and panels. Just like nissan cars in India and US. In India HiSense is just an another new brand and with suspicious services. Few reviews online have panel defects for HiSense.
Even TCL makes amazing TVs abroad but non of those models comes in India for sale. They make cheap products for masses with poor PR and marketing.
Why those models doesn't come? It's because of our govt that puts 28% taxes on TVs above 32 inch already. Soon those taxes will increase due to import duty.
In fact there is no higher refresh rate TVs under 1000$ (75k INR) in India 2020, all comes with 60Hz and software optimised motion flow tech that looks unreal.

Also there is new range of cheap QLED series of TCL that comes with 3 years of warranty. Anyone has idea about that?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> @omega44-xt Dude don't go alone with specs, they can be very misleading or downright wrong. I am guessing you haven't actually seen a MI TV outside showroom ?


My opinions aren't based on specs at all, it's based on user reviews, esp tech savvy ones. Hifivision is a good forum to discuss about TVs & audio gear. Based on specs, Kodak & Thompson seem promising but not so many good reviews from tech savvy people because many didn't buy it. That ain't the case with VU. I know forum members who bought it & are extremely satisfied. 

Among TVs, I seen some LG, Samsung & Panasonic TVs in showroom, best was an LG OLED TV but its price was way high as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> It's not fair to compare HiSense global with India as both sell totally different models and panels. Just like nissan cars in India and US. In India HiSense is just an another new brand and with suspicious services. Few reviews online have panel defects for HiSense.
> Even TCL makes amazing TVs abroad but non of those models comes in India for sale. They make cheap products for masses with poor PR and marketing.
> Why those models doesn't come? It's because of our govt that puts 28% taxes on TVs above 32 inch already. Soon those taxes will increase due to import duty.
> In fact there is no higher refresh rate TVs under 1000$ (75k INR) in India 2020, all comes with 60Hz and software optimised motion flow tech that looks unreal.
> ...


The specs of HiSense ones brought to India are similar to Vu TVs that were available. It wasn't a secret that Vu were buying from HiSense, so many expected good things from its line up & initial reviews were good enough as well. 

That's not the case with TCL India as they have inferior products here. Like even if they brought a good 43" 4K here for 30k ($300 in US), it might sell well, but sadly not the case. Even user reviews on amazon aren't that good for the options they have here.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> The specs of HiSense ones brought to India are similar to Vu TVs that were available. It wasn't a secret that Vu were buying from HiSense, so many expected good things from its line up & initial reviews were good enough as well.
> 
> That's not the case with TCL India as they have inferior products here. Like even if they brought a good 43" 4K here for 30k ($300 in US), it might sell well, but sadly not the case. Even user reviews on amazon aren't that good for the options they have here.


I own a VU 4k 43" TV and it has samsung VA panel inside. Maybe VU taking rest other parts from HiSense. 
Also I found few people complaining about black spots in coroner of HiSense panels. It's difficult to spend money on a new brand that I never ever seen anywhere for real. Do HiSense sell offline as well? I want to see that before considering.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2020)

@cute.bandar: Which Mi TV model u own ?
One of my friends bought Mi TV and the back panel plastic quality was pathetic..started cracking after 2months.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 29, 2020)

*www.mi.com/in/mi-led-smart-tv-4a-pro-49/


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 30, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> I own a VU 4k 43" TV and it has samsung VA panel inside. Maybe VU taking rest other parts from HiSense.
> Also I found few people complaining about black spots in coroner of HiSense panels. It's difficult to spend money on a new brand that I never ever seen anywhere for real. Do HiSense sell offline as well? I want to see that before considering.


I'm not sure which parts Vu bought from HiSense, many said they just rebranded HiSense models.

Most budget TVs aren't found in shops sadly, just available online, helps them with pricing as well.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 30, 2020)

From what I read, TCL brings their 1 or 2 generation older TVs to India.  A company sources, components from different vendors. So there have been cases where the same model of TV came with panels from 2 different vendors. So there was no guarantee, which buyer got which panel in their Tv. 

Irrespective of the brand, after sales service is inconsistent and outright terrible in India. I am personally happy, we have cheaper options now atleast.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 1, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> From what I read, TCL brings their 1 or 2 generation older TVs to India.  A company sources, components from different vendors. So there have been cases where the same model of TV came with panels from 2 different vendors. So there was no guarantee, which buyer got which panel in their Tv.
> 
> Irrespective of the brand, after sales service is inconsistent and outright terrible in India. I am personally happy, we have cheaper options now atleast.


TCL TVs are amazing in terms of quality of panel. Really good contrast and colours in their low priced TVs. Yes, service is the big issue in India. I don't know any brand that gives satisfactory services. I faced pathetic service of expensive Samsung TV that I moved to other online brands that offers A+ panel, 3 years warranty and value for money.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> TCL TVs are amazing in terms of quality of panel. Really good contrast and colours in their low priced TVs. Yes, service is the big issue in India. I don't know any brand that gives satisfactory services. I faced pathetic service of expensive Samsung TV that I moved to other online brands that offers A+ panel, 3 years warranty and value for money.


I would give more brownie points to Vizio instead of TCL. No doubt they sell excellent TV in USA & Canada. But in India its not that good.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 1, 2020)

Zangestu, How is this samsung LED model made in vietnam? It will cost me around 45k. How is it in comparison to other cheap brands like VU, HiSense, Toshiba etc.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> Zangestu, How is this samsung LED model made in vietnam? It will cost me around 45k. How is it in comparison to other cheap brands like VU, HiSense, Toshiba etc.


Samsung is generally a safe bet but picture quality might be similar to good cheap TVs at best, like Vu or HiSense but at a higher price & without Dolby Vision certification. I won't be too surprised if Samsung is actually a bit inferior to those though. I'm sure it doesn't have as low brightness as cheap/old Mi 4K TVs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 2, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> Zangestu, How is this samsung LED model made in vietnam? It will cost me around 45k. How is it in comparison to other cheap brands like VU, HiSense, Toshiba etc.


What is your requirement ?
If it is ELED panel then don't buy it. Look for DLED panels only if you want those beautiful colors with Deep Black.
Get the HiSense model instead. Check if their service center is available in your city first.

HiSense has good sound than Vu 4K TV. But the WCG is better in Vu (Sad that its not available online now)


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 2, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> What is your requirement ?
> If it is ELED panel then don't buy it. Look for DLED panels only if you want those beautiful colors with Deep Black.
> Get the HiSense model instead. Check if their service center is available in your city first.
> 
> HiSense has good sound than Vu 4K TV. But the WCG is better in Vu (Sad that its not available online now)


It's a 2020 model by Samsung recently and it shows DLED backlit also it has MEMC (Auto motion Plus).
My requirement is to watch action films, sports and play games on playstation 5 on it. I don't care about inbuilt speakers much as I have a Sony 5.1 home theatre to connect with. No TV can give that thud and bass in their inbuilt speakers as home theatres do.
I get to know from HiFi vision forum that HiSense 55A71F is a crap TV and they suggested me to stay away and get Samsung, Toshiba U79 or U80 instead. Also HiSense is unavailable in my city in offline as well as online. Also I get to know VU will be available from big billion days sale.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 2, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Samsung is generally a safe bet but picture quality might be similar to good cheap TVs at best, like Vu or HiSense but at a higher price & without Dolby Vision certification. I won't be too surprised if Samsung is actually a bit inferior to those though. I'm sure it doesn't have as low brightness as cheap/old Mi 4K TVs.


Please don't assume and suggest brother, it is a very new model and have many features. VU, Toshiba, HiSense, TCL doesn't even offer MEMC (Auto Motion Plus/Motion Flow) that brands like Samsung and Sony offers with more price. Playing that much in a big TV and not having that is such a bummer. Even OnePlus Q series having MEMC support. It is must to watch sports, actions and gaming.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> Please don't assume and suggest brother, it is a very new model and have many features. VU, Toshiba, HiSense, TCL doesn't even offer MEMC (Auto Motion Plus/Motion Flow) that brands like Samsung and Sony offers with more price. Playing that much in a big TV and not having that is such a bummer. Even OnePlus Q series having MEMC support. It is must to watch sports, actions and gaming.


MEMC is not a deal-breaker IMO & many budget TVs don't do a good job at that interpolation.

I'm not assuming randomly, just making an educated guess. There is a very small chance that the budget Samsung is better than best cheap TVs because Samsung is a big company & that itself increases the cost.

See Samsung phones vs Chinese phones. Even Samsung's online-only M series barely competes with its Chinese competitors, A series is an absolute bad value (because it is available locally & thus increased price).


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 2, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> MEMC is not a deal-breaker IMO & many budget TVs don't do a good job at that interpolation.
> 
> I'm not assuming randomly, just making an educated guess. There is a very small chance that the budget Samsung is better than best cheap TVs because Samsung is a big company & that itself increases the cost.
> 
> See Samsung phones vs Chinese phones. Even Samsung's online-only M series barely competes with its Chinese competitors, A series is an absolute bad value (because it is available locally & thus increased price).


I had bad experience with Samsung LED TV back in 2011 model since then I didn't buy anything of Samsung. MEMC is a big thing for a person whose purpose is for PS5, sports and action films for sure. A big 55" TV without MEMC might be good for a office lobby or public place. Samsung is trying so hard to get in the new chinese evolving market unlike Sony that still sells the most expensive one. Recently I have seen Samsung Joy series and other cheaper range Samsung TVs and they are very pathetic in terms of contrast and colour. I never imaged something like Samsung will sell for small price tag. I can't find reviews for this new model. If it has decent 350nit brightness then I can buy.
People are suggesting for Samsung get The frame 55" TV and that is 85k (10% lesser for me) as it has amazing QLED 120Hz panel for the cheapest price in India. Though it doesn't have dolby vision. But no other brand can give 120Hz in this range AFAIK.
In terms of phone I don't even use android from a long so I have no idea for that. I trust only iPhones.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> I had bad experience with Samsung LED TV back in 2011 model since then I didn't buy anything of Samsung. MEMC is a big thing for a person whose purpose is for PS5, sports and action films for sure. A big 55" TV without MEMC might be good for a office lobby or public place. Samsung is trying so hard to get in the new chinese evolving market unlike Sony that still sells the most expensive one. Recently I have seen Samsung Joy series and other cheaper range Samsung TVs and they are very pathetic in terms of contrast and colour. I never imaged something like Samsung will sell for small price tag. I can't find reviews for this new model. If it has decent 350nit brightness then I can buy.
> People are suggesting for Samsung get The frame 55" TV and that is 85k (10% lesser for me) as it has amazing QLED 120Hz panel for the cheapest price in India. Though it doesn't have dolby vision. But no other brand can give 120Hz in this range AFAIK.
> In terms of phone I don't even use android from a long so I have no idea for that. I trust only iPhones.


I think MEMC is bad for gaming because it introduces input lag (search online for more info, but I read this somewhere). Already these budget TVs have big input lag compared to much cheaper gaming monitors. MEMC is best used while watching sports from what I know.  

Again, it's your choice if you prioritize MEMC, I don't, based on my experience (it was a never a priority when that Panasonic TV was bought last year, it just had a better panel than competition, LG UM7300, that I found locally).


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 2, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I think MEMC is bad for gaming because it introduces input lag (search online for more info, but I read this somewhere). Already these budget TVs have big input lag compared to much cheaper gaming monitors. MEMC is best used while watching sports from what I know.
> 
> Again, it's your choice if you prioritize MEMC, I don't, based on my experience (it was a never a priority when that Panasonic TV was bought last year, it just had a better panel than competition, LG UM7300, that I found locally).


Ok! I get to know that. But I 120Hz panel is really a big thing for gaming I had experience. What are the cheapest TVs 50-55" inch with 120Hz?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> Ok! I get to know that. But I 120Hz panel is really a big thing for gaming I had experience. What are the cheapest TVs 50-55" inch with 120Hz?


No idea. I agree that 120Hz is great for gaming, esp with upcoming consoles.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 2, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> No idea. I agree that 120Hz is great for gaming, esp with upcoming consoles.


All I found is this Samsung the frame 2020 model with website price of *85k*. In wholesale it will cost 75-76k maybe. Seems decently price by Samsung in India as surprisingly this costs 1400 USD (*1.02 lakhs*) plus state tax in USA. That's a huge difference. How is it so cheaper in India?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2020)

Dr. House said:


> All I found is this Samsung the frame 2020 model with website price of *85k*. In wholesale it will cost 75-76k maybe. Seems decently price by Samsung in India as surprisingly this costs 1400 USD (*1.02 lakhs*) plus state tax in USA. That's a huge difference. How is it so cheaper in India?


Just checked it out, you are correct. Pretty good value considering Indian TV market:
Samsung The Frame 2020 Review (QN32LS03TBFXZA, QN43LS03TAFXZA, QN50LS03TAFXZA, QN55LS03TAFXZA, QN65LS03TAFXZA, QN75LS03TAFXZA)

It has HDMI 2.1 support which will help with 4K at 120fps (with HDMI 2.1 source), has freesync as well with good input lag. Its US pricing is close to OLED TVs.

" Compared to other Samsung QLED TVs, The Frame 2020 sits between the Samsung Q70T QLED and the Samsung Q80T QLED. "
Here in India, even Q70 costs more. Not sure how its so cheap.

If you are looking to increase your budget, pretty good TV, it seems.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 2, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Just checked it out, you are correct. Pretty good value considering Indian TV market:
> Samsung The Frame 2020 Review (QN32LS03TBFXZA, QN43LS03TAFXZA, QN50LS03TAFXZA, QN55LS03TAFXZA, QN65LS03TAFXZA, QN75LS03TAFXZA)
> 
> It has HDMI 2.1 support which will help with 4K at 120fps (with HDMI 2.1 source), has freesync as well with good input lag. Its US pricing is close to OLED TVs.
> ...


Yes! found underrated gem for this price range. Yes, it is way more than my budget but future proof for 5 years for sure. 
That's the best movies and gaming TV anyone can get under 85k. Also it becomes a painting frame that is a very unique feature. All the inputs are in a setup box that connects with one port of a TV. How cool is that?


----------

